# CK 3510 cold weather warming



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Living in Northern MN along 2. Been down to zero and minus teens. tractor parked inside cold shop. Warmup 15 minutes plus following Manual. Now, Engine does not get warm, anyone ever build or use a cold weather "bib" such as seen on many trucks?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I once had a Volvo car that had a retracting type shade in front of the radiator. Operated from inside the car. I could pull the shade up in cold weather to warm the engine up. But I had to watch the temperature gauge to ensure it did not overheat. Had to lower the shade some to obtain adequate cooling and to prevent overheating. 

So, yes you can make a "bib" to cover part of the front of the radiator. You will have to experiment to learn just how much coverage you need to obtain the desired results. I have used cardboard to make such a cover.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

We often use a piece of plastic or a trash bag to cover the front grill in cold weather. Unless a tractor is being worked hard
it does not need much air flow for the coolers and radiators.

This shows how much I have mine covered at times.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> Living in Northern MN along 2. Been down to zero and minus teens. tractor parked inside cold shop. Warmup 15 minutes plus following Manual. Now, Engine does not get warm, anyone ever build or use a cold weather "bib" such as seen on many trucks?


With the sides of the hood being open like they are on your tractor, going to be hard to build something to cover the front and the sides......I think that if you just cover the front it will not make all that much difference.....Is your tractor a cab model or an open station? If is it an open station, might look at something like a heat houser since this would cover the sides then add something on the front to cover the grill.....Something like this....









When you need protection from the cold, wind and rain, this Weather Brake slips into place fast and easy. It provides the warmth & protection from the weather and is also designed to pull the heat from the engine back up into the operator area.


When you need protection from the cold, wind and rain, this Weather Brake slips into place fast and easy. It provides the warmth & protection from the weather and is also designed to pull the heat from the engine back up into the operator area.



www.easyattachments.com


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> With the sides of the hood being open like they are on your tractor, going to be hard to build something to cover the front and the sides......I think that if you just cover the front it will not make all that much difference.....Is your tractor a cab model or an open station? If is it an open station, might look at something like a heat houser since this would cover the sides then add something on the front to cover the grill.....Something like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you unsquidly, It is open station, I can handle the cold but concern is that the engine never seems to warm up. In summer higher rpm and it will show warm. If I need heat for me I use the Bobcat. I may put a new thermostat in this summer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Back in the day of working in sub zero temperatures, our mechanic rigged up a tarp to wrap the in sides of the open station loaders, and direct the heat into the operators area. Worked great. Similar to a the heat houser I suppose.


----------

